# cmd: nachrichten über inet



## prax (16. Juli 2004)

Mit cmd kann man ja ganz einfach im Netzwerk Nachrichten senden (net send pc1. hallo)
Und ich wollte fragen ob das auch im Internet geht.
Des weiteren hab ich eine Frage zu ping (ping [ip]):
Was passiert da genau?


----------



## Retlaw (16. Juli 2004)

Würd mal sagen mit net send kannst du eine Nachricht an jeden Rechner senden zu dem du eine Verbindung hast und auf dem der Nachrichtendienst läuft. Allerdings geht das nicht so ohne Weiteres wenn der Zielrechner z.B. ein PC in einem privaten Netzwerk ist der über einen Router mit dem Internet verbunden ist, dann müsste der Router so konfiguriert werden das er Anfragen auf dem entsprechenden Port an den Zielrechner weiterleitet da alle Rechner im Netz nach aussen hin die gleiche IP (vom Router) haben. Diese IP wird bei jeder Einwahl vom ISP automatisch vergeben.

Bei Ping sendet das Programm ein Datenpacket an die Zieladresse und wartet darauf eine Antwort zu erhalten ob das Packet angekommen ist.
Erhält es keine Antwort bekommst du beim Windows Ping diese Meldung Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung oder so. Kommt eine Antwort wird die Adresse oder der Rechnername zusammen mit der gemessenen Antwortszeit ausgegeben. Gibst du anstatt einer IP einen Namen ein erfolgt vorher eine Namensauflösung (DNS).


----------



## xCondoRx (16. Juli 2004)

hi..
mit net send kannst du grundsätzlich jeden rechner erreichen, egal ob privates netzwerk oder internet..

beim ping werden sogenannte icmp pakete gesendet, und beantwortet, wenn der zielhost erreichbar ist..



> Gibst du anstatt einer IP einen Namen ein erfolgt vorher eine Namensauflösung (DNS).



dazu muss natürlich auch dns installiert sein, wenn es im lokalen netz ist.. oder WINS, je nachdem..


----------

